# Receiver hitch for material lift



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Just designed and built this for my lift what does everybody think?


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

It sure probably beats laying it down in your pickup.

I could use a lift, it's one of the very few tools that I still rent. I'm not familiar with the make, I've only used Genie superlifts.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It used to take two people to load now it just takes one. I am so happy with it I sent it out to get powder coated.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Let me tell you the sumner lift is great quality. We build a lot of balconies out here in southern cal, it's great for lifting beams


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's some of the biggest beams we've lifted


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Very cool! don't forget the safety chains!:thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

What sort of beam is that? I had a customer who wanted less posts but span code around here would have meant using a post in the center of your beam. What can that beam span? Or is your code different.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Dang, that is a interesting walkway.

Here is my personal lift. Over the pool would have been tough with it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

How do you get your beams in the rack that's on the bucket?


----------

